# Tree spikes



## Boogieman142 (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm looking to buy a new set of tree spikes and am not too sure which ones to buy. The only ones that I have used up to this point are hand-me downs. I have 3 sets of them now but need a good tree set, the ones I have are for poles. One set is klein, one is buckingham and the other is bashlin. I'd prefer steel ones as well. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## squad143 (Jan 10, 2011)

Cheapest route is to buy tree gaffs that will fit onto the kliens. 

Then buy youself a set of the aluminum "caddy pads" - your legs will thank-you.

Buy yourself a set of climbing or linesmans boots - your feet will thank-you.

I specialize in removals and often spend 8 hrs. a day in Klien spurs.


----------



## Boogieman142 (Jan 11, 2011)

aren't the pole gaffs and the tree gaffs not interchangeable tho?


----------



## peregordusmc (Jan 11, 2011)

Most spurs will be interchangeable from tree to pole. Just have to get the brand of spurs. possibly the model of spur too but not sure on that one. I have seen older pole spurs that were attached permanetly from the manufactuer. they welded them on. those arent interchangable. I personally use pole spurs for climbing smoother barked trees. I have a set of tree spurs for really rough bark like old oak trees that sort of thing. Boots as said before are important as well as padding. If you can removed the pole gaff and put tree ones on i would go that route and spend money on some boots and pads. Be better off that way.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jan 11, 2011)

Boogieman142 said:


> aren't the pole gaffs and the tree gaffs not interchangeable tho?



I think most that have removable gaffs can be interchanged. All of our climbers have fixed gaffs.. so we have both pole and tree climbers.

Then there is always the debate on which to use.. pole gaffs or tree gaffs.. lot of mixed opinion there on that topic...


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jan 11, 2011)

squad143 said:


> Then buy youself a set of the aluminum "caddy pads" - your legs will thank-you.


 
Agreed there!! They are good. Bit pricier but good.


----------



## imagineero (Jan 11, 2011)

you should be able to get tree gaffs for the bashlins also, I have the bashlin pole climbing spikes. I climb trees on these, they go great on aus hardwoods, ok on younger pines and not usable on bigger old pines with thick bark. I'm probably going to get a longer set of gaffs for these. The gaffs are interchangeable. Having them sharpened properly makes all the difference in getting a good placement, and easily being able to pull out. I think over time a lot end up pointy when they need to be more curved. You can get a sharpening gauge to guide you on how to file them.

Your own weight and the type of tree you are climbing makes a big difference.


----------



## Boogieman142 (Jan 11, 2011)

The only ones that I have that are worth anything are the bashlins, the others have welded gaffs and they need to be replaced. I'm thinking of keeping the bashlins as they are( have steel wrap cushions) and picking up a set of kleins with tree gaffs and the aluminum or steel pads, haven't decided yet. I have only used the steel ones, any input on the aluminun ones? Weight is not an issue for me either, I'm 210 as it is anyway.


----------



## imagineero (Jan 12, 2011)

if weight isnt an issue then stick with the steel. They are more durable and less 'flexy' than aluminum ones. Weight isn't an issue for me either - at 240 before I put on my heavy boots, gaffs, gaitors, helmet, camelback, small sledge, harness, wedges, saw etc the extra few grams isnt really going to bother me. The nice thing about being a bigger guy is that you don't have too much trouble getting a good set on your gaffs - just get the right angle and you dont even really need a kick, just step on them.

Guys who have the lighter carbon spikes always seem to rave about them. I think a lot of these guys are lighter guys to start off with though. To me, the thing that makes for a comfortable long day in spikes is great shoes - with heavy steel sole plates, or you can weld an extra metal plate onto your spikes, plus great pads. 

Shaun


----------



## Greener (Jan 14, 2011)

Boogieman142 said:


> I'm looking to buy a new set of tree spikes and am not too sure which ones to buy. The only ones that I have used up to this point are hand-me downs. I have 3 sets of them now but need a good tree set, the ones I have are for poles. One set is klein, one is buckingham and the other is bashlin. I'd prefer steel ones as well. Any input is appreciated.



I second the suggestion on pads. Definitely invest a bit extra for the aluminum pads. Otherwise, it will get miserable after just a few minutes.


----------



## md_tree_dood (Jan 15, 2011)

Weight was the biggest factor when I bought my spikes. I went with Gecko II's before the CF's came out. If you prefer a gaff with a straight shank instead of the bend in the gecko's you could get some titanium buckingham climbers.


----------



## fearofpavement (Mar 3, 2011)

We have a few different sets of irons and use the length that is appropriate to the tree. Longleaf pines have thick bark and need the longer gaffs, the harder barked oaks and smaller pines we use the shorter "pole" gaffs. I guess long gaffs would work on hard barked trees but not the other way around. I don't like using the long gaffs on hard trees though.

There is a lot of tree climbing stuff available used and sometimes you can find a set of irons and pads used for less than a set of replacement gaffs cost.

For sure if you are spending a lot of time doing this get the best stuff available, it will pay for itself in short order in increased productivity. I was way up a leaning oak this past Saturday doing a sectional take down at a residence and I wore the pads over a set of forestry chainsaw pants. Won't do that again as there was too much movement and the irons were moving around my leg. It was very uncomfortable and I wasn't able to do much about it either. I just lived with it until I got back down and am now more edjumacated about such things.


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 4, 2011)

I use bashlins with tree spikes and aluminum "caddies" . Darn good set up IMO. Although I will say that if I was looking to buy a new pair I am not sure I would spring for the bashlins...they are pricey. BUT I have been wearing them for 20 years and am just now thinking about replacing the gaffs. I wish I woulda put caddies on them along time ago...had em for a few years now...they are great. Anyone use the "Climb Right" aluminum spurs? I am wondering cuz I decided to train a guy and he will need a pair sometime this summer and the price of the climbright is atractive.


----------



## Scrat (Mar 5, 2011)

When I started it was steel Buckingham's with fixed tree gaffs and then pad changes they were the Cat's meow for years until I tried a pair of Aluminum Stringer Brooks wow was that an upgrade and loving that for years and then this past year Gecko's Carbon Fiber with tree gaffs....Total heaven and can do 10-12 hours in them. So my advice is try as many as you can, and if guys will let you try their spikes and find what fits your anatomy (leg) and style the best. The advice all of the guys are giving you about getting good boots is the best advice because good boots make any set of spikes better, In fact I am even real particular about the socks I wear for climbing. The only advice I would avoid is welding anything to your spikes as that could compromise their integrity. Best of luck


----------



## freeweight (Mar 7, 2011)

ide say get the 1-3/4" gaffs ,klein really hit the nail on the head with the OFFSET pole gaff


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Mar 16, 2011)

If you have Kleins already just buy Tree gaffs 2/34 just 1 Allen.add them with any Pads you like. I have Kleins for 20+ years and use long gaffs with Buck pads two straps at the top. Pole Boots are good as well


----------



## freeweight (Mar 16, 2011)

get the offset pole gffs ,OFFSET ,these things are great had them for a lil while so easy to walk up the tree ,and the offset makes them able to be used on trees with medium thick bark aswell 

keep the 2-3/4's for tree u would need 3+ foot bar on poplar etc


----------

